
Show HN: QR Print – backlinking for printouts - kulesh
https://qrprint.me
======
gus_massa
What about a version that doesn't need to install anything, like Google
Translator?
[https://translate.google.com/translate?tl=es&u=https%3A%2F%2...](https://translate.google.com/translate?tl=es&u=https%3A%2F%2Fqrprint.me%2F)

------
spdustin

        <style>
          @media print {
            a:after {
              content: ' [' attr(href) '] ';
            }
          }
        <style>
    

Bonus 1: stays in the text flow, so no weird spacing issues

Bonus 2: no need to scan QR codes

~~~
kulesh
Thanks. You’ll have to do the typing though ;)

